# Lighting For Sandblasting Cabinet???



## Kroll (Aug 23, 2015)

Good morning guys,well I started the day off by using my new to me SBing cabinet and I am amazed.I have had this cabinet for couple of yrs and just never put it to use(why I don't know)till today.Its doing a fantastic job removing paint,rust for the hand wheels for the South Bend mill.Its a Cyclone brand which is American made,well built.But the lighting in the cabinet looks like one of those outdoor gray lighting sockets,so really I only having lighting on one side of the cabinet.I thought I would ask what other have done to improve the lighting in their cabinet so there are no shadow areas.I thought maybe one of those under cabinet light fixtures 36" or maybe LED fixture.Any thoughts or maybe a link to what you have?????Thanks----kroll


----------



## ch2co (Aug 23, 2015)

I sure do miss my old blasting cabinet, gone gone with the days of yore.  But lighting, the more you can get the light spread out, think 4 or 8 tube fluorescent lighting, anything to get the light coming from multiple directions reduces shadows immensely.  Just avoid having the light shining directly into your face, of course. The newer high output fluorescents are amazingly bright, as are some of the LED units. 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 23, 2015)

If you choose to go with LED strip lighting, you will need a protective cover. The LED's and circuitry are exposed.  You should also have a protective cover for fluorescent lighting.  You can get clear shields  for fluorescent tubes from McMaster.  LED strips mounted on a piece of aluminum channel or flat bar will also fit inside them.  Most LED strips can be cut to length, usually in 1-1/2" increments.

Bob


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 23, 2015)

I cut an opening in the top of my cabinet a couple inches wide much of the length of the cabinet and screwed some lexan down over some silicone caulk to keep it sealed. Then I mounted a florescent light fixture on top of the lexan. t doesn't matter how you do it, the wayward abrasive will create a mate finish eventually and reduce the effectiveness of the light.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Use glass over plastic cover over the light, it will last longer.  I also use glass windows, get them from the glass shop for about $8 each.  I keep spare windows and just swap them out when they get frosted.  I use just a cheap harbor freight blaster but it has done me well for years.  Tim


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 27, 2015)

LED strip light the length of the cabinet (inside) above the view window. You might find a section of clear vinyl hose to insert the LED strip for protection. For the cabinet penetration, a plastic strain relief should seal around the cord.


----------



## Sandia (Aug 27, 2015)

My cabinet has 2 of the outdoor type light receptacles, one on each end of the cabinet. I use 150 watt flood lights and it lights up the cabinet very well.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 28, 2015)

I would think a blasting cabinet would need as much light as a paint booth.  Never used a sand blaster but did use a paint booth. More light the better.  I do like all the cabinet improvements mentioned.


----------



## atunguyd (Aug 28, 2015)

There are cheap led lights that they sell for car bumpers the days. They are in a weatherproof strip about 6 inches long. I put three into my little sandblaster and have never looked back. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroll (Aug 28, 2015)

atunguyd any links to what you have?Would love to take a look,guessing they are 12volt?


----------



## brino (Aug 28, 2015)

atunguyd said:


> There are cheap led lights that they sell for car bumpers the days.



+1 to what kroll said, I've never seen those, but would like too!
thanks
-brino


----------



## atunguyd (Aug 29, 2015)

No problem guys - I sourced mine from chinese suppliers on eBay, they are really cheap as chips:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-B17W-Bri...12V-/371321095699?hash=item5674764613&vxp=mtr

And yes they are 12v - works for me as I work for a manufacturer of consumer electronics products which we sell with 12v power plugs so I have an almost unlimited supply of these power supplies.


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 16, 2015)

I just put a florescent trouble light in mine (small desktop cabinet).  It was sealed and worked well.  Did need to put a biy of foil tape on the side facing me to reduce glare.


----------

